# Hymer 754 2003



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me for sure whether 240v hook up should charge the vehicle battery (leisure batteries charging okay) as I have had two different answers from 2 motorhome specialists. The instrument panel is dead when vehicle battery is selected but okay for leisure battery indication. The vehicle is a German import with a ELB99 Electroblock and all visible fuses are okay, funnily enough our fridge stopped working on 12 volts at the same time.
Thanks
Mike and Marion


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Does the mains light come on when connected to EHU. The charger logic in the ebl99 provides the power to it.
Have you checked the inline fuses at the leisure battery + end and the engine battery + end.
There are some EBL99 manuals on "useful downloads" under "resourced".


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

A general point re the 'fridge.......they only normally work on 12volts when the vehicle engine is running :wink:


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good points made by the previous two posters, but to answer your basic question, yes the EBL99 does charge both leisure and starter batteries when connected to 230V mains. The leisure batteries take priority and are charged at up to 18 amps depending on charge-state (three stage cycle) whilst the starter battery is only 'float-charged' at up to 2 amps.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Many thanks everyone for the information. The fault was in fact a "disintegrated" 30amp fuse adjacent to the vehicle battery. As ever when a fuse blows the question is why. Well the auto electrician who found and replaced the fuse states that the three way fuse holder has picked up a load of dirt over time and had caused the 30amp fuse to move about, eventually melting!. He had seen exactly this scenario before and was happy (not really the right word) to state this was the cause. Everything has been fine since.
Mike and Marion


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

aguilas389 said:


> Many thanks everyone for the information. The fault was in fact a "disintegrated" 30amp fuse adjacent to the vehicle battery. As ever when a fuse blows the question is why. Well the auto electrician who found and replaced the fuse states that the three way fuse holder has picked up a load of dirt over time and had caused the 30amp fuse to move about, eventually melting!. He had seen exactly this scenario before and was happy (not really the right word) to state this was the cause. Everything has been fine since.
> Mike and Marion


Hi Mike,

My reply was also going to be along the lines of Jean Luc's.

Glad to hear that you managed to get sorted.

Whilst checking out some circuitry on our MH, I too found the green 30 amp blade fuse (next to the starter battery), to be partially melted, and with loose blades. Although it didn't flag up any known problems, I replaced it straight away as a matter of precaution.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------

